# Forest Fun



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It was our town's Bonfire society fireworks night tonight so I took the dogs for a really good walk in the wood this afternoon so that they'd be relaxed. Kiki is not keen on fizzybanger fireworks.
Anyway the dogs and I had a lovely walk. Lizzie and I enjoyed the fireworks and according to the OH Kiki was fairly relaxed - not reacting to the drumming and bangers that go off from about 7 til 9:30pm. She did bark a bit when the actual display was on, but could be distracted - so all good!
Actually not quite all good - the poos were completely covered in wretched seeds off the beastly bobble bushes


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh yes and we saw this lovely, but obviously old and slightly worn butterfly... it was incredibly warm - it still feels like summer


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Great pictures of the girls. Glad kiki was a good girl! What are bobble bushes lol!


----------



## Zoay (Oct 4, 2014)

Lovely pics. Max had his first proper walk yesterday, now his jabs are all done, we loved it.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Great pictures of the girls. Glad kiki was a good girl! What are bobble bushes lol!


Bobble bush = generic term for any plant that has 'sticky' or barbed seeds that attach themselves to the hair of dog of other animals that brush past them


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Looks like a lovely walk was had by all, even the seeds! Too bad we can't charge the plants for all the free "Poo-bus" transportation of their progeny each Fall! 

What I want to know is what is Kiki looking at or listening to so raptly in pic two? Was it geese overhead? Do you guys have a big Fall migration like we do?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely photos - it looks like they had a great time despite bobble bushes.

Glad the fireworks went well  Molly really does not like them at all and at the moment we are having the odd one every now and then  this year we have a thundershirt and so far it does seem to be helping


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love your photos and your girls and your flutterby 

We had 17c here yesterday! It was like summer. Unreal!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Looks like a good walk (fireworks are early??)
We've also been the forest today - no photos as I left my phone in the car (doh!)
R&R found a lovely stinky bog - I then chucked them in the lake to have a kind of bath before getting back in the car!!  - although to be honest .... There wasn't much chucking involved - 2 very willing dogs having a dip!!
Loving the butterfly - we saw a beautiful huge dragon fly today & came across a live caterpillar in the garden yesterday!! X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

we had some fireworks locally last night - diwali, trying new tactic of high value treats when they go off, only works until treat swallowed!
your dog walk pics are great as usual Marzi.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Looks like a good walk (fireworks are early??)
> We've also been the forest today - no photos as I left my phone in the car (doh!)
> R&R found a lovely stinky bog - I then chucked them in the lake to have a kind of bath before getting back in the car!!  - although to be honest .... There wasn't much chucking involved - 2 very willing dogs having a dip!!
> Loving the butterfly - we saw a beautiful huge dragon fly today & came across a live caterpillar in the garden yesterday!! X


Glad you had fun, sadly as our forest is on chalk there is no water. The dogs would have loved a dip/wallow.
Every weekend from 11th Oct to the weekend after 5th November there are fireworks in one town or village around here. Bonfire societies are very popular.



fairlie said:


> Looks like a lovely walk was had by all, even the seeds! Too bad we can't charge the plants for all the free "Poo-bus" transportation of their progeny each Fall!
> 
> What I want to know is what is Kiki looking at or listening to so raptly in pic two? Was it geese overhead? Do you guys have a big Fall migration like we do?


That is Kiki's "oh no I think I hear a helicopter" face. She is very suspicious of things that might fall out of the sky ever since that helicopter landed near us almost 2 years ago. 
We do have some geese around here, but nothing like the huge flocks you guys get... I think they are arriving here, not leaving


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Great pics! I love your three 

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo

www.dogtanian.org


----------

